# Women who tried to mail puppy will not get it back.



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

*MINNEAPOLIS (WCCO)* — A judge has denied a Minneapolis woman’s request to get her puppy back, after she attempted to mail the pet to Georgia.


You can read the rest of the story here:

Woman Accused Of Trying To Mail Puppy Won’t Get It Back CBS Minnesota

Really................tried to mail a dog to her son in GA as a gift.
She thought the Priority sticker would get it there in time.
Thank God they caught it at the Post Office.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

*sigh*. Sometimes I'm ashamed I have 99.9% the same DNA as some people


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Wonder if she put a This Side Up sticker on it too.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL! I know it is not funny, but just when you thought you heard it all....

Glad they are not giving them the dog back.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> Wonder if she put a This Side Up sticker on it too.


It's been on all the local news stations here for the last week. The package actually fell off the counter in the office. When the postal worker went to pick it up, they heard it panting so they opened the box right away.
Thankfully, the pup wasn't in there very long.


@Hunter................I also hang my head in shame at shared DNA.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

People SUCK....that's all there is to it....as a whole society we stopped using our brains.
I am glad she isn't getting the dog back and shouldn't ever be allowed to own another one...rant over.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I am amazed she requested it back! So she still doesn't grasp the situation. 
Can you imagine what went on in the post office? That worker must have jumped a mile when the box started "panting"!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Kris10 said:


> I am amazed she requested it back! So she still doesn't grasp the situation.
> Can you imagine what went on in the post office? That worker must have jumped a mile when the box started "panting"!


She wanted it back so she could try FedEx Overnight.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> She wanted it back so she could try FedEx Overnight.


Ahh I can't argue with that. She was mad she was caught, not remorseful at what she had done!!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

They just showed her Federal Court hearing about getting the dog back.
She stood there and said there were no signs anywhere with information about what could and couldn't be shipped so she thought it was ok........really.
Guess postal rates will be going up again so they can print more signs.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow, where is her "stupid" sign!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I know I want to know how to get a puppy shipped to me, but seriously. Trying to ship one IN A BOX using REGULAR MAIL...

I'm so glad they're not letting this woman get the dog back.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

The woman sounds mentally challenged to me. (for real.)
She packed water bottles in the box, poked holes in the box, taped over the holes on the box and gift wrapped it? 
Sounds like something my old neighbor with brain damage would have done... She used to walk her cat that she thought was her dog... Only the dog she thought the cat was had been dead for a really long time. She also hid weeds in my garden so her husband wouldn't kill them. Too bad she rescued them by cutting them in half with scissors.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I think someone should pack her in a box and ship her somewhere.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

dharmasmom said:


> i think someone should pack her in a box and ship her somewhere.


lmao


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

dharmasmom said:


> i think someone should pack her in a box and ship her somewhere.


agreed!!!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's just scary. Half the time when I get anything shipped the box ends up being partially smashed by the time I get it.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

WHAT!? I can't believe im reading this!


----------



## Polistes (Feb 14, 2011)

Last I checked I thought all she wanted was her money back.... and reimbursement for the money she had on the dogs collar.... I am ashamed she is from my state...



> I think someone should pack her in a box and ship her somewhere.


Nah rates are outrageous for large and heavy boxes...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

whats the line in one of the harry potter movies? oh yeah! "How thick can you get?!" 

I wonder how her son reacted to this whole thing. No i'm not going to read the article. I'll start ranting and raving like a lunatic. its safer this way lol.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Makes me ashamed to be from MN. 
They didn't interview the son in GA, so I don't know how he took it.

I think they're having a lottery to see who gets to adopt the dog. I know they've had a lot of volunteers.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i told my husband about this just a minute ago. His jaw dropped and he's still speechless. lol.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Polistes said:


> Last I checked I thought all she wanted was her money back.... and reimbursement for the money she had on the dogs collar.... I am ashamed she is from my state...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah rates are outrageous for large and heavy boxes...



Shouldn't cost that much if you fold her up and stuff her into one of those flat rate boxes from the post office.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

That woman sounds like a real fruitcake:crazy: at least the puppy is now ok and will hopefully get a better home than the one it previously had.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

CassandGunnar said:


> I think they're having a lottery to see who gets to adopt the dog. I know they've had a lot of volunteers.


We may have just stumbled upon the solution to shelter overcrowding. 

Evidently the culprits aren't irresponsible breeders or people who don't spay/neuter their dogs... It's people who don't mail their dogs!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Years from now as people read the sign at the post office stating, "Shipment of live animals using normal mail procedures stricktly prohibited!" will laugh and say, "it just took one idiot!". 

Every time I see the warning lable on my hair dryer.......


----------



## Polistes (Feb 14, 2011)

DharmasMom said:


> Shouldn't cost that much if you fold her up and stuff her into one of those flat rate boxes from the post office.


Do they have boxes that large?


----------

